# CMR Racing



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I was recently reading the rules to see what class I would be in just for the IF I wanted to race. I would be in this class correct, even thought technically mine is an 801 but marketed as a 650. This would be my first ever time to be in a Bog so it I dont think it would be a big deal. If I gained any advantage by the motor then that plus some is taken away with my lack of experience. Just wondering what yall thought this is copied straight out of the rule book.


Pro Class 3
A. 500-699+ cc 2x4/4x4 ATV (marketed as)
B. Tires marketed and made for ATV or RUV use only. No Tracks, paddle tires, automotive tires, or agricultural tires.
C. Up to 3” shock bracket lift or shock pipe lift.
D. Factory frame, a arms and a arm locations, swing arms, trailing arms and stock length axles.
E. Must use original factory engine mated to particular unit equipped with original jugs and heads.
F. Must use stock or aftermarket shocks allowing suspension to travel.
G. Engine modifications limited to jet kits, air filter, performance programmer’s, exhaust and big bore kits.
H. Basic retail parts available to drivers may be used.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

sounds about right. so pretty much no bigger axles, bigger than 3" lifts, or racing motors


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

thats what I was thinking. As long as i dont have turbo or NOS then this will be my class. 

I just remember people making big deals about the can ams 500 thats actually a 650 and 650 thats a 800 but as I read the rules they go by the amount of cc it started as. If I was an experienced rider I would have no problem racing up a class because of my motor but fact is I have no experience.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

brute650i said:


> E. Must use original factory engine mated to particular unit equipped with original jugs and heads.


you still got yer original heads  Sounds fine to me


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

That would be it....Marketed as....Alot of the racers but "NOT ALL" will race up a class if thats what CC size there engine really is. Its kind of an ethical thing. It won't be a big deal unless you Win..... Then it will. Its gonna be just as hard to run that class as it would to be to run the 700cc & up with me.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

G. Engine modifications limited to jet kits, air filter, performance programmer’s, exhaust and *big bore kits*


^^ I think that covers you right there.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

dont think you wont be the only one in said race with a bigger than stock motor, heh.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

A lot will have BBK's but the thing is last year "example only" If you have for say a 650 Brute but it was actually a 801cc or whatever...they kind of expected you to race in the Correct CC class. which in this case it would be the Super Pro Class 4. But you don't have to....Most guys won't ever tell the true CC size....LOL!!! especially racers...LOL!! I say race where you feel most comfortable....bith classes are going to be tough....very tough! I wish I still had teh King Quad 450 EFI... I could fix up for the Lite Class. Its the most fun to race in...

Here is the funny thing...if he goes out and wins a bunch the others will start crying about his engine being too big for his class CC wise...LMAO!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah I see what your saying. Why are some racers crying about people not racing in their right class if the rules say the can run in a lower class? I would post over on highlifter but probably would get bashed and called a cheater but as the rule states its not cheating in my eyes


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would just not ever tell anyone else about the 801.  And race in the class you want. 3, or 4.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

brute650i said:


> Yeah I see what your saying. Why are some racers crying about people not racing in their right class if the rules say the can run in a lower class? I would post over on highlifter but probably would get bashed and called a cheater but as the rule states its not cheating in my eyes



Well LAST YEAR....it was supose to be on the honor system .....you seen how that worked out. Yes if you post it over there you will get bashed and start a war.....LOL!!! Like in your case you have a 650 but really a 801. So you could either not tell anyone what size your motor really is.....or run it in the Pro A HL class. 721cc-999cc. No one really cried unless you beat them....Then you were not doing to the right thing..... see what I am saying...LOL!!! If the new 09 rules state run as what it is marketed...DO IT!!! I would..... I just wouldn't advertise it was an 801cc.  If it states that you have to run in the correct CC class...then thats what I would do....just follow the rules....thats all you can do....People are always going to cry..


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I hear you on that.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Hay rules are meant to be bent. There always a gray area. The trick is to find the gray, push that gray to the end of its limits, and get away with it!!!! Then never tell a sole. 
now look at this as i reed it.



Pro Class 3
A. 500-699+ cc 2x4/4x4 ATV (marketed as)
^ ^ unlimited cc ^^^^^^ see this
B. Tires marketed and made for ATV or RUV use only. No Tracks, paddle tires, automotive tires, or agricultural tires.
^^^^ cut some weight hear tack all the rubber off you don't need the area between the lugs, and your not limited to 4.
C. Up to 3” shock bracket lift or shock pipe lift.
D. Factory frame, a arms and a arm locations, swing arms, trailing arms and stock length axles. 
^^^^it never said anything abut wheel baring carrier's, can you get a 1/2" or so lift out of that? you cold even lower your diff so you can maintain the axle length.
E. Must use original factory engine mated to particular unit equipped with original jugs and heads.
^^^ port and polish.
F. Must use stock or aftermarket shocks allowing suspension to travel. 
^^^ this rule tells me a rigid suspension helps. cut the spring to 2 coils add a tube for the for the rest. or even better yet add a bump stop so you only have like 1" of travel!!!
G. Engine modifications limited to jet kits, air filter, performance programmer’s, exhaust and big bore kits.
^^^^^^^ how thin can you run them jugs?? mill the heads down for more compression, pop-up pistons with ceramic & Teflon coting, i know of no BB kit that didn't involve cams go for the big lop, ext.
H. Basic retail parts available to drivers may be used. 
^ this one well if there is tax on it you can use it as long as it don't violate the rules above 

of corse i went off the deep end but its all how YOU interpret the rules. 

Have you ever nodus the guy that always wins is a. quite and minds his own, b. the fastest b/s talking s.o.b. out there, c. you'd swear Odey is smarter!!


----------

